# 4100 brakes



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well yeah so there are like no tractor threads anymore that people are posting so i'll make one The brakes on my 4100 are really bad in my opinion. If I use them they are kinda rough sounding. Now I only use them if i HAVE too cause it really slams to a stop. Are these brakes only for emergency use or something.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I suggest you get them checked out Buddy !! my 4100 brakes are excellent, and when in 4wd and you jamb on the brakes hold on you will fly forward if you arent belted in...

Give me some stat's on your machine...has it been serviced recently? did you just pick it up?

Duc


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

do you have two brake pedles or one on my Massey there are two.are the brake may be worn or worped l would get some one to look at them A.S.A.P


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

they get looked at every fall before winter season. There are 3 brake levers one on the right and 2 on the left that helps with tighter turns if needed. I prob didnt describe it very good either


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

or actually i should sat brake pedals


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

o and yeah i have had it since year 2000 brand new about 495 hours i think it was?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *or actually i should say brake pedals *


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *well yeah so there are like no tractor threads anymore that people are posting so i'll make one The brakes on my 4100 are really bad in my opinion. If I use them they are kinda rough sounding. Now I only use them if i HAVE too cause it really slams to a stop. Are these brakes only for emergency use or something. *


Guess I missed this one! Sorry! The brakes are for regular and normal use but are primarily park brakes for the most part as the hydro will do most of the breaking when you let up on the forward/reverse pedal. You may want to have the brakes checked. They should not need replacement on a tractor this new but if someone left the park brakes on or if they became stuck on and you did not notice this and continued to operate for a sustained period. (very easy to do on a hydro trans) the brakes may be worn out. (very unlikely but possible) Could also be that the brakes are sticking a certain amount and hindering operation. Best to verify proper operation. I believe the 4100 has wet type brakes and can be right expensive to replace.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Chief. Guess we'll have dealer come out here.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Been awhile since I looked at this post. Did you ever have the dealer take a look at the brakes? What was the final call on the noise the brakes were making?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

dealer looked at em i guess and they fixed em
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *dealer looked at em i guess and they fixed em
> Ryan *


You didn't ask to find out what the problem was? Might save you a trip to the dealer if it ever happens again and give you some info. to be aware of.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I wasnt there to ask my grandpa brought it in so I can ask him if i get a chance.
Ryan


----------

